# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Chicoreus senegalensis

## Matias Gomes

CLASSE: GASTROPODA :: MARINHA
FAMÍLIA: MURICIDAE
ESPÉCIE:  Chicoreus senegalensis (Gmelin, 1790)
Tamanho médio: 60mm
Ocorrência: S. Paulo, R.Janeiro, E.Santo, Bahia 
Alimentação: outros snails.



a seguir um assassinato, a Chicoreus matando um Cerithium atratum









buraco que ela abre na concha para digerir o molusco

----------

